# aiming issues



## witblits1970 (May 7, 2015)

Hi, i'm new on this forum so please excuse my noob status.

i used to shoot as a kid but recently i've discovered or rediscovered the joy of shooting. my dilema is i'm right eye dominant but holding the slingshot in my left hand feels awkward. i therfore hold it in my right hand but have to aim with my "crooked" eye. i miss often as a result. when i tried to aim "properly" nder my dominant eye i miss also. i've come to the place where i'm shooting under my left eye and although i'm getting better albeit a looong time to see improvements i want to know if there is something i can do that will help my progress.

thanks

Mark


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I would urge you to just practice a LOT using your dominant eye and a left hand hold on the frame. It may feel awkward at first, but with practice I am sure you will get used to it. Just do NOT backslide .... eventually you will get there, and your shooting will be much better as a result.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

i have a similar problem as yourself,i have held in my left hand and shot that way for more than 30 years,after a shoulder surgery a little over a year ago i continued trying to shoot that way but with severe pain so now i'n trying to hold with my right,i'm having a lot of trouble and making very little progress the only thing you can do is keep at it,and yes i know how aggravating that is to hear that :wave:


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

I was like you, I was shooting with the slingshot in my right hand but I wasn't using my dominant eye, but I when I moved the slingshot to my left hand because I wanted to use my dominant eye, It was hard at the first but with time and practice everything turned natural.

The only thing I can tell you is "practice" and everything will became natural. It just need time.

Volp


----------



## witblits1970 (May 7, 2015)

thanks guys, happy practicing


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I am like you, but because I ALWAYS wear safety glasses I put a patch over the right lens and this cured the problem. Now when the right eye is blocked the left takes over. My accuracy has improved 100% from when I did this, and now that I'm shooting more and changed my anchor point, my accuracy has improved still. Here is a picture of one of my covered shooting glasses.









The tape is on the upper side so I can still use both eyes when walking around, spotting game and being sure I of my footing, but the minute I tilt my head to over shoot, the patch covers my right eye and my left eye takes over.

It is extremely awkward for me to hold the sling in my left hand, to the point of I can't shoot that way. Hope this picture helps.

wll


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

I've always found this puzzling. I'm left eye dominant but my right eye works fine. My left dominance must not be as pronounced as other people's.


----------



## King Cat (Dec 19, 2009)

I recently posted a video on this subject on You-Tube.

I think this is the URL






If that dos'nt work try the key words slingshot aiming eye

Jack Koehler


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks for another point of view, Jack .... some excellent info there!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

My first instinct is to say use the traditional left hand hold and right eye aiming setup.... BUT there are some fairly interesting techniques for shooting in an intuitive way that might work better in your case.

For example, take a single narrow strip of latex, stretch it out with your left and snap some close up targets... like a fly or a leaf or something.. don't sight along the band just pull back and snap your target... within a few pulls you'll be able to be fairly accurate with it.

Your slingshot can be shot the same way.... just pull back and direct the mouth of the slingshot towards your intended target, release when it "feels" right... after a few shots you'll get the hang of it and you'll be able to knock the snot out of close up targets in next to nothing, timewise... and when shooting at farther away targets you'll get a knack for that as well... although an aiming system will be more consistent overall, an intuitive system may be "accurate enough" for your purposes.


----------

